# Sex



## Cheesedog Legend (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi this is my carolina corn snake 2 yrs old in September is it male or female thx....


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

To be sure, you’d need to get ‘him’ probed by someone experienced. 🤷🏻‍♂️

I gather that corns can be quite variable, and visual look is no guarantee. Generally males have longer tails and more on ventral scale count.

Riley Jamison on YouTube mentioned something about palpating corns in same way that boas can be, where you feel down the tail from the cloaca, applying gentle pressure, and if you feel a pop, or spring back, that could indicate presence of male hemipenes bouncing back into position.

Can’t comment on how reliable this is with corns, and whether only applicable to neonates.
Wouldn’t recommend experimenting yourself without further guidance. One could cause harm with excessive pressure.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking at the last image (114504) it looks female - But you can't always sex a snake visually. It needs to be probed by someone experienced in probing snakes

Would avoid popping even if you know what you are doing, as your snake is not a hatchling


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Easier to tell if you have 2 and they're a different sex but, as previously said, probing is needed to be sure. 
As Malc said, don't try popping on an adult snake nor try probing it yourself. If you really want to know, find a vet, vet nurse or someone known to have experience in probing to check.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a reptile shop within travelling distance ask if they will probe. A lot cheaper, and probably safer, than getting a vet to do it.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Well that was a tad disappointing


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> Well that was a tad disappointing


I was thinking that too


----------

